# LND Sim 2D - Fördersimulation Software (Siemens TIA PORTAL / Step7)



## Ruslan_Zakirov (5 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte meine Software zur Emulation von Fördersystemen vorstellen. Mit diesem Programm können Sie einige Objekte als Förderer, digitale Sensoren, Schaltflächen, Paketersteller und Distruktoren erstellen. Alle diese Objekte können von der realen oder "semi-realen" Siemens SPS 300/400/1200 oder 1500 Serie gesteuert werden. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in einem kurzen Video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8hh5zdzKUQ

Software ist völlig kostenlos. Ich würde gerne Ihre Meinung erfahren. Es ist perfekt, wenn Sie mir einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrer Vision dieses Projekts senden.
Das ist also der Link zur letzten Version. 

https://sourceforge.net/projects/convsim/

Wenn Sie welche senden möchten, verwenden Sie diese zrus@gmx.de
VG
R.

Some screens:


----------



## Blockmove (6 Februar 2021)

Sieht schon mal gut aus und ist ausbaufähig.
Ist ganz sicher sehr gut zum Üben für viele Einsteiger.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Februar 2021)

Ich habe es gerade mal angetestet, erinnert mich etwas an Trysim.

Ist sicher noch ausbaufähig und noch in einem frühen Stadium. Was mir so aufgefallen ist:

- Es gibt keine Rückmeldung über den Verbindungszustand zur SPS, d.h. funktioniert die Verbindung überhaupt, bin ich gerade verbunden oder nicht, sind alle Adressen erreichbar?
- Ein Objektbaum wäre sinnvoll in dem ersichtlich ist welche Objekte überhaupt vorhanden sind. Da ich nicht weiß welche Einheit für die Objektgröße du verwendest, habe ich ein sehr kleines Objekt eingegeben was ich in der Scene nicht wiedergefunden habe. Die Scene scheint auch unendlich groß
- Ein Raster wäre hilfreich, dann könnte man besser die Objektgröße einstellen. Evtl. mit Achsenbeschriftung, dann kann man Objekte auch wiederfinden.
- Parameter wie Beschleunigungsrampen scheinen fest eincodiert zu sein und können nicht geändert werden
- Wie sieht die Adresssyntax aus, welche Datentypen sind erlaubt?


----------



## Ruslan_Zakirov (6 Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, Thomas!



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rückmeldung über den Verbindungszustand zur SPS, d.h. funktioniert die Verbindung überhaupt, bin ich gerade verbunden oder nicht, sind alle Adressen erreichbar?



Im Fenstermodus sollte die Statusbar angezeigt werden. Naja, im Vollbildmodus es wahrscheinlich nicht sichtbar ist  - ich muss das mal schauen, testen.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> - Ein Objektbaum wäre sinnvoll in dem ersichtlich ist welche Objekte überhaupt vorhanden sind. Da ich nicht weiß welche Einheit für die Objektgröße du verwendest, habe ich ein sehr kleines Objekt eingegeben was ich in der Scene nicht wiedergefunden habe. Die Scene scheint auch unendlich groß
> - Ein Raster wäre hilfreich, dann könnte man besser die Objektgröße einstellen. Evtl. mit Achsenbeschriftung, dann kann man Objekte auch wiederfinden.



Ja, es ist eine coole Idee, einen Baum oder zumindest eine Liste von Szenenobjekten zu erstellen. 
Ich werde dies in der nächsten Version implementieren. Maßeinheiten - metrisch (mm, mm/s)



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> - Parameter wie Beschleunigungsrampen scheinen fest eincodiert zu sein und können nicht geändert werden


Genau. Es ist jetzt eine Konstante 100mm/s^2. Vorher konnten diese Werte geändert werden. Manchmal gab es jedoch Probleme beim Bewegen einer Packung auf zwei Förderbändern. Das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> - Wie sieht die Adresssyntax aus, welche Datentypen sind erlaubt?



nur Datenblockadressen erlaubt. Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht berücksichtigen. 
z.B 
DB1000.DBx100.0
db1005.dbW20 
usw...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Februar 2021)

Deine Oberfläche ist ja grob so wie Node-Red gestaltet (ich weiß nicht ob du das kennst). Auf jeden Fall gibt es bei Node-Red unter den einzustellenden Parametern immer eine kleine Hilfe / Dokumentation. Dafür wäre bei dir ja auch noch Platz. Der Vorteil ist, das es dann gleich im Programm dokumentiert ist, denn die Dokumentation lesen aus Erfahrung nur wenige.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

Ruslan_Zakirov schrieb:


> Genau. Es ist jetzt eine Konstante 100mm/s^2. Vorher konnten diese Werte geändert werden. Manchmal gab es jedoch Probleme beim Bewegen einer Packung auf zwei Förderbändern. Das Problem ist noch nicht gelöst



Das Problem gibt es auch oft genug in der Praxis beim Übergang zwischen 2 Elementen 
Wenn du den Anspruch hast wirklich Anlaufzeiten / Beschleunigungsrampen in deiner Simulation zu berücksichtigen, dann wird es sicherlich extrem komplex.
Ich würde schlichtweg darauf verzichten.


----------



## Ruslan_Zakirov (5 März 2021)

Hallo!

So, möchte ich die neue Version vorstellen.










Bugfix mit Verbindungszustand zur SPS. Hinzufügen einer neuen Feld für den Scenestatus.
Implementierung des Baums der Szenenobjekte mit Doppelklick auf Baumelement.
Gitter auf Hintergrund 1000x1000mm.

Letzte Version 1.05:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/convsim/


----------

